# How far would  you go to get the shot?



## SquarePeg (Sep 8, 2016)

There are some funny shots here and also some head slap moments (like the upside down girl).  Love the one of the photographer on the ground in the middle of the street getting the shot of the puddle and the swan guy.

20 Amazing Photographers Who Are Ready To Do Anything For The Perfect Shot


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 8, 2016)

Some of those are too true to not be funny.   That giant swan killed me.   There's a guy on a different board who is know for making floating hides that look like clumps of grass, but I've never seen a giant swan hide before.  The guy with the feet on fire just left me shaking my head.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 8, 2016)

I've never done anything inherently dangerous, but I've done a lot to get the shot. The most memorable thing was when I fell through a missing board in the boardwalk chasing a Osprey with a fish in its claws while looking through the viewfinder. I had an 8-inch circular bruise with scratching where my leg hit and scraped against the edge of the hole and I still have a scar there to this date. But, I've lain in mud, walked into a prickly bush, waded out into the ocean, all sorts of stuff.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2016)

Is that Logan (@ZombiesniperJr ) in #9?


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, there's no photo o me, but I layed down in between the ramps at a motocross freestyle event to get this shot. It would have been funny to see because I brought a padded mat and a pillow to get it. LOL 





Back flip-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## 407370 (Sep 9, 2016)

Not a big fan of putting myself or others in harms way to get a photograph but have found myself in the classic lying on floor / sand / mud / water a few times. Closest I get is I have been known to drive 40 Km into a desert to get pics of fossils.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2016)

I use an old yoga mat that I keep in my car so I can lay on the mud instead of in the mud. It's really come in handy a few times.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 9, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I use an old yoga mat that I keep in my car so I can lay on the mud instead of in the mud. It's really come in handy a few times.


But look at all the fun they are having.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> But look at all the fun they are having.



Funny you should post that link. My daughter recently got me to agree to do a mud run with her. Already regretting it...


----------



## table1349 (Sep 9, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > But look at all the fun they are having.
> ...


Oh come now, think of it as a mother daughter bonding activity.  

P.S. don't wear white and don't wear anything see-thru.  Well not unless you want to.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2016)

I like mud


----------



## Crystal_imagined (Sep 13, 2016)

The first week I started shooting, I almost twisted my ankle in a gully trying to get a shot. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------

